# Insérer vlc plugin dans Firefox ou Safari



## té-le-meilleur (7 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
Comment insérer vlc plugin dans firefox ou safari pour en faire un lecteur par défaut pour les fichiers wmv. J'ai bien cherché sur le forum, je n'ai trouvé aucune réponse satisfaisante. Flip4mac et QT ne restitue pas la même qualité et les mêmes possibilités (plein écran, possibilité de démarrer la video à n'importe quel endroit) que vlc. Merci


----------



## jpmiss (7 Janvier 2010)

Dans le dossier OSX/Library/Internet Plug-ins
Non?


----------



## té-le-meilleur (7 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Dans le dossier OSX/Library/Internet Plug-ins
> Non?


Merci, ça fonctionne mais je n'ai de console pour faire pause, avancé etc...comment faire ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h39 ----------

Finalement je l'ai viré, firefox plantait à chaque fois. Y a personne qui a une solution pour lire les fichiers wmv avec le même confort que "windows merdia". Je sais c'est eux qui ne propose de solution pour mac, mais avoir une technologie pareil et être bloqué par si-peu. Flip4mac, n'offre pas le plein ni l'avance ou retour, certains contenu ne s'ouvre pas avec QT, qui lui n'offre pas la possibilité, quand on a une déconnexion intempestive, de reprendre la video là où elle s'est arrêtée. Je suis à l'étranger, et je n'aime pas rater qpuc, ce soir ou jamais et les magnifiques documentaires sur France 5. Et pour finir, j'ai fait un réglage sur Flip4 mac pour qu'il n'ouvre plus les videos automatiquement, afin qu'il me donne la main, et il a complétement disparu dans application il ne reste plus que le fichier "readme". Merci de m'aider


----------



## FORTUNA (9 Septembre 2011)

Question interressante qi n' a jamais trouvé de réponse:
c' est la rentrée, et même si tadéï n' a plus qu' une émission au lieu de 4, le moyen de les regarder sous Mac reste d' actualité.


----------



## lolipale (9 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Avez-vous essayé *ceci *?


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :

Et on profite de la remontée de ce fil pour déménager vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes pour en discuter. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...


----------



## FORTUNA (11 Septembre 2011)

Merci.
Il va marcher sous OS LION ?


----------



## yanmet (12 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour;

J'ai le même soucis !

J'avais pour habitude de regarder des films en streaming depuis l'un de mes navigateurs mais depuis mon passage à Lion (depuis que j'ai fait une installation de Lion propre, sur un Snow léopard tout neuf, sans l'appui de Time Machine), aucun de mes navigateurs ne bénéficie du plugin VLC !

Je me souviens bien qu'avant, lors de l'installation de VLC, il fallait aller dans les options avancées et cocher "plugin mozzila" et ça marchait ! J'ai d'ailleurs installer Ubuntu sur un pc ce week end, et il existe encore ce plug !

Maintenant, l'installation de VLC se fait "direct" sans que l'on puisse avoir la possibilité d'aller au "fonctions avancées" qui permettent d'installer ce plugin et de streamer des films depuis n'importe quel navigateur sous OSX !

Merci de m'indiquer comment faire, je vous en serai reconnaissant !


----------



## FORTUNA (13 Septembre 2011)

ô OUI que nous serions reconnaissants !


----------



## yanmet (14 Septembre 2011)

J'ai enfin trouvé, grace à l'aide disponible dans Firefox, le lien du plugin vlc : http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-macosx.html

Du coup, pour tout mes navigateurs (chrome, safari, roccat) vlc fait le job mais j'ai toujours un probleme avec firefox qui refuse de se servir du plug !

C'est quand même fort ça hein ?


----------



## FORTUNA (15 Septembre 2011)

C' est bien pour ça qu' on aimerai savoir si la solution de lolipale focntionne sous LION.

Au secours lolipale !


----------



## lolipale (15 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Il suffit de faire l'essai. 
Chez moi, ce lecteur fonctionne parfaitement même si la dernière version date de 2010.
Vous pouvez télécharger Movist ici


----------



## yanmet (18 Septembre 2011)

lolipale a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Il suffit de faire l'essai.
> Chez moi, ce lecteur fonctionne parfaitement même si la dernière version date de 2010.
> Vous pouvez télécharger Movist ici




Salut à tous;

Eh bien, je l'ai fait suite à la lecture de vos discutions ici mais cela n'a rien arrangé !

Déjà sous Snow, Firefox, depuis les dernières mises à jour avait commencé a ne plus faire fonctionner ce plugin vlc mais j'avais Safari, Chrome alors je pensais pas a régler ce détail ...

Aujourd'hui, c'est pareil mais j'aimerais bien venir à bout de ce petit plugin...j'en fait une affaire personnelle  ;-)

Movist a l'air de marcher très bien en effet mais il ne remplace pas ce petit plugin qui marchait si bien il y a encore peu de temps...sniffff !

Dis moi comment tu fais pour lui faire prendre sa place s'il te plait !

D'avance merci.


----------

